# Random Wine Review Generator



## mjrisenhoover (Aug 14, 2013)

"A mildewed ketchup flavor and flirtatious oyster essences are brought together in the 1999 Pinot Grigio from Nerf Vineyards."

There are other generators on this page but I liked the wine review one! 

Random Wine Review Generator


----------



## sgx2 (Aug 15, 2013)

This is fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 15, 2013)

"The 2012 Bordeaux from Champs de Smith blends sweaty Bar-B-Q flavors with a sugary halibut aroma."

Yum!


----------



## jswordy (Aug 16, 2013)

WIN! 

I cross-linked it with:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/plum-tobacco-grass-spice-etc-flavors-39380/

Ba-HAHAHAHA!


----------



## chrisjw (Aug 17, 2013)

The 2010 White Pinot from Bird Meadows Vineyards binds 150-proof ketchup elements with a flippant vomit flavor.


yummy


----------

